# St Giles, nr Wimborne



## Crazydancer (13 August 2018)

Has anyone kept their horse at Wimborne St Giles and can give me some feedback on the yard there please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Whydowedoit (1 November 2018)

Hello. I realise this is a fairly old post, but Iâ€™ve only just seen it! I am about to place my youngster there to be turned away for the winter on full grass livery. Itâ€™s a bit of a leap of faith as Iâ€™ve not been able to find any feedback either. However, the horses looked fit and well when I went to view and were all very calm and friendly. I would be interested to know if you came to any conclusions or know of anyone who has a horse there. Thanks.


----------



## Crazydancer (1 November 2018)

How strange - I hadn't looked at this post for ages and just came back to check as I am also planning to move - and I assume they will be in the same field!! I will PM you!


----------

